# excess gas



## rosieposie (Nov 4, 2011)

anyone else have excess gas when taking levoxy


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

If you were hypo before, it could be your levothyroxine is speeding things up and increasing motility. Could also been from many other things... diet, medication side effects, bacteria in gut, etc.


----------

